
Google's targeted ads coming to billboards - classichasclass
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-10/google-s-targeted-ads-are-coming-to-a-billboard-near-you
======
Ibethewalrus
Hello Mr. Yakamoto, welcome back to the Gap

I might need ublock for my eyes

